# How do you find out how the PAX rated you??



## RonL (Sep 16, 2014)

Is there a way to find out how a pax rated you? I don't see anything on the dashboard for this.
I see my overall rating but not from each pax.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

you can't.

Your partner does not want you to know the facts.... very little information now available to drivers.


----------

